# Ready for 1st oil change



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Engine Oil Specification VW 508?*

Just wondered if it is true that the DLRB engine that uses the Buddack cyle, has to use engine oil meeting VW508?

I looked in owners manual and no mention of this- it specs VW502/504.

I looked at this old press relase too;

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...300277766.html

Which seems to suggest that VW508 oils are designed for fuel efficiency - and then there are posts on "bob is the oil guy" referencing VW comments about damage to the oil pumps being caused by non 0w20 oils being used.

Anyone had any info on dealers about this?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Use the oil specified on the tag across the front when you oprn the hood. If VW specifies 508, you use 508. If 502/504 was acceptable, they would say it.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't trust anything from a press release. 

There should be a sticker under the hood telling you what to use for oil, I'd trust that over the printed manual as well.

Also I wasn't aware the the Arteon used a B cycle engine similar to the Tiquan, that was news to me, crazy power and horrible mileage if it is a B cycle.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dieseldog12 said:


> I wouldn't trust anything from a press release.
> 
> There should be a sticker under the hood telling you what to use for oil, I'd trust that over the printed manual as well.
> 
> Also I wasn't aware the the Arteon used a B cycle engine similar to the Tiquan, that was news to me, crazy power and horrible mileage if it is a B cycle.


what he said!
i wouldnt trust a press release. check the manual or give your dealer a call.

also, we do NOT have a b-cycle motor. we have a Golf .:R motor that has been detuned. same turbo and everything.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> also, we do NOT have a b-cycle motor. we have a Golf R motor that has been detuned. same turbo and everything.


X2









As for the manual:


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

The sticker on my motor says use only VW 502/504 oils.


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

*What Oil Now ???? 0w30 WTF*

Just checking my oil level on my Arteon and it was @ the MIN level (999 miles) and I have 0w40 Castrol & Mobil1 @ home but Now VW is using 0w30 as per owners manual......... what oil is everyone using? Seems 0w30 on both Castrol or Mobil1 isn't VW approved ....... WTF????


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

check this thread...

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9326153-Engine-Oil-Specification-VW-508

and these oil

https://www.mobil.com/english-fi/passenger-vehicle-lube/pds/glxxmobil-1-esp-0w30

https://www.castrol.com/en_cr/ccsa/...astrol-edge-brand/castrol-edge.html#tab_0w-30


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Here you go;

https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam...2017-Technical-Service-Bulletin-1.22.2018.pdf


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Arteon requires a 504 spec 5w30 oil. 

Mine has just under 5k miles and been quite awhile since I checked it. The OP made me go outside and check; happy to see that it was still at the full mark


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Does this engine have a low oil level warning light?


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

You have an oil temp sensor in MFI correct?

If so, just like all EA888 gen3 cars its an oil temp and level sensor, it'll even yell at you if it's over filled.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> You have an oil temp sensor in MFI correct?
> 
> If so, just like all EA888 gen3 cars its an oil temp and level sensor, it'll even yell at you if it's over filled.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone !! .......Now where do you put the Car manual inside this car ?? won't fit in the glove box


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SWES2006 said:


> Thanks everyone !! .......Now where do you put the Car manual inside this car ?? won't fit in the glove box


Pretty sure if your state will issue a driver's license, you should be able to figure this out.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

SWES2006 said:


> Thanks everyone !! .......Now where do you put the Car manual inside this car ?? won't fit in the glove box


it stays home ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SWES2006 said:


> Thanks everyone !! .......Now where do you put the Car manual inside this car ?? won't fit in the glove box


I put mine in the storage slot on the right side of the trunk along with the cargo net.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SWES2006 said:


> Thanks everyone !! .......Now where do you put the Car manual inside this car ?? won't fit in the glove box


I put 2 strips of Velcro with adhesive back, the loop side, on the back of the manual. The Velcro will stick to the side of the trunk onto the felt liners on the side.


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I put mine in the storage slot on the right side of the trunk along with the cargo net.




that plastic piece that part of the cubby can you do me a favor and see if it has a part number on it cause mine didn't come with one and when the dealer tried to look it up its not in the ETKA ....TIA


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

SWES2006 said:


> that plastic piece that part of the cubby can you do me a favor and see if it has a part number on it cause mine didn't come with one and when the dealer tried to look it up its not in the ETKA ....TIA


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the part #


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SWES2006 said:


> Thanks for the part #


Just fyi, there is a plastic piece that is integrated into the carpet which this divider clips into. It doesn't free stand.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I use that right-side cubby for other junk, so I attached some velcro to my manual and stuck it to the left side where the first aid kit is, right next to it. There's enough room under and around the first aid kit to squeeze the manual over there, and it sits down recessed into the hole, with the velcro keeping it from going anywhere.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

zackiedawg said:


> I use that right-side cubby for other junk, so I attached some velcro to my manual and stuck it to the left side where the first aid kit is, right next to it. There's enough room under and around the first aid kit to squeeze the manual over there, and it sits down recessed into the hole, with the velcro keeping it from going anywhere.


Nice idea. But I have the larger roadside assistance kit on the left (which is a perfect fit), so the manual won't fit with it.


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

Compared to my ole 2013 V6 4mo this new 2019 CC 4mo is just a oil drinker ...just checked the dip stick and its @ min already ...and the Dealer just top it off @ 2000miles now I'm [email protected] 2800...... :sly::sly::sly:
2013 CC v6 4 mo 
2017 R-line Passat 
2019 R-line 4mo CC 2.0


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

My 2008 wagon


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

02 v6 4mo ...NON oil Issues


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> You have an oil temp sensor in MFI correct?
> 
> If so, just like all EA888 gen3 cars its an oil temp and level sensor, it'll even yell at you if it's over filled.


Sorry, I don’t want to appear to be *too* lazy...but if we have a sensor in our car that tells us if the oil level is low, do I still need to drag myself outside periodically and check the oil level manually?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

michaelj05 said:


> Sorry, I don’t want to appear to be *too* lazy...but if we have a sensor in our car that tells us if the oil level is low, do I still need to drag myself outside periodically and check the oil level manually?


I have two words for you; German electronics :laugh::laugh:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

beaumisbro said:


> I have two words for you; German electronics :laugh::laugh:


Please explain. Do you know of anyone that has more advanced electronic design ability than Germany?


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

how does everyone feel about the oil extraction via dip stick vs old school rain plug? also link to oil filter kit? drain plug replacement?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

pistols07 said:


> how does everyone feel about the oil extraction via dip stick vs old school rain plug? also link to oil filter kit? drain plug replacement?


I switched to oil extractor a few years ago; No issues to report. I buy oil & filter from the local parts store.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> how does everyone feel about the oil extraction via dip stick vs old school rain plug? also link to oil filter kit? drain plug replacement?


Guess it depends on how you feel about water and sludge in the bottom of the pan......


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> how does everyone feel about the oil extraction via dip stick vs old school rain plug? also link to oil filter kit? drain plug replacement?


Depends on you thoughts on water and sludge in the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

michaelj05 said:


> Sorry, I don’t want to appear to be *too* lazy...but if we have a sensor in our car that tells us if the oil level is low, do I still need to drag myself outside periodically and check the oil level manually?


To make you feel better, the T-reg never came with a dip stick. 

Only time I pop the hood is to add washer fluid and for oil changes. (I do carry and extra L of oil in the trunk).


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Question for anyone who has done one themselves. 

Does the Arteon use the plastic drain plug ?


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

randyvr6 said:


> Question for anyone who has done one themselves.
> 
> Does the Arteon use the plastic drain plug ?


i actually called the dealer today asking about this. they said it was the plastic one and gave me pn 06L103801. can you just remove with flathead? 

is there a center front jack point?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

pistols07 said:


> i actually called the dealer today asking about this. they said it was the plastic one and gave me pn 06L103801. can you just remove with flathead?
> 
> is there a center front jack point?



ECS does sell this tool. Thinking about ordering one

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/schwaben-drain-plug-tool-t-handle/019532sch01a/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> ....is there a center front jack point?


No reason for a center jack point.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

no special tool needed, the torque to removed it is so minimal, just fine a screw drive that fits in the plug. For me it was a klein flat head, fit perfectly, I'm sure another Flathead you have would work as well. 

Heck some people say they use the key fob blade, lol.

BTW you're already at 10K on the arteon? that didn't take long.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Dieseldog12 said:


> BTW you're already at 10K on the arteon? that didn't take long.


 he might be one of those 3 or 5k OCI people :laugh:


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

beaumisbro said:


> he might be one of those 3 or 5k OCI people :laugh:


I was actually thinking of doing my first one at 5k miles. Remove any possible metal shavings from break-in. Never had a problem not doing this but cant hurt.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

pistols07 said:


> I was actually thinking of doing my first one at 5k miles. Remove any possible metal shavings from break-in. Never had a problem not doing this but cant hurt.


that makes sense :thumbup:


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

beaumisbro said:


> that makes sense :thumbup:


still wondering what points to use to jack up front of car. I understand the 2 jack points behind each front wheel. But where do i put the jack stands once lifted? Or where can i lift in order to place the jackstands? Upon searching under the car most of everything appears to be covered.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> I was actually thinking of doing my first one at 5k miles. Remove any possible metal shavings from break-in. Never had a problem not doing this but cant hurt.


Those "possible" shavings will not pass thru the filter. Plus, there is so little loose metal in a new engine it isn't worth noting.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

pistols07 said:


> still wondering what points to use to jack up front of car. I understand the 2 jack points behind each front wheel. But where do i put the jack stands once lifted? Or where can i lift in order to place the jackstands? Upon searching under the car most of everything appears to be covered.


may be use the curved end of the lower control arm, to place the jack stand? iirc that is load bearing component anyway.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

beaumisbro said:


> may be use the curved end of the lower control arm, to place the jack stand? iirc that is load bearing component anyway.


that's exactly what i was looking at to place the jack stand. Can anybody else confirm?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

pistols07 said:


> that's exactly what i was looking at to place the jack stand. Can anybody else confirm?


I've done it (just to briefly look under the car), and survived :laugh:
That said, when it is my time to change oil, I will just use the oil extractor and avoid messing with the drain plug.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

So looking under the hood it says to use 0w30 and vw 504 00 which is 5w30 according to my search. So which is better in general and for south Florida heat?


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

0W40 which is available in 504 flavor. 

But that's just my two cents.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

randyvr6 said:


> Question for anyone who has done one themselves.
> 
> Does the Arteon use the plastic drain plug?
> 
> ...


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the drain plug style? Dealer also told me plastic with flathead.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

SDArteon said:


> randyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for anyone who has done one themselves.
> ...


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

randyvr6 said:


> SDArteon said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have both, so I guess I will find out this Saturday !
> ...


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

pistols07 said:


> So looking under the hood it says to use 0w30 and vw 504 00 which is 5w30 according to my search. So which is better in general and for south Florida heat?


0w30 in vw504

https://www.mobil.com/english-fi/passenger-vehicle-lube/pds/glxxmobil-1-esp-0w30


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

SDArteon said:


> randyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > nope does not. I did oil change at 500miles and went a bought the plugs and special tool in advance, and when i came to do the change its a metal plug with hex insert.
> ...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Ok, Just finished doing it. 6800 miles

Metal drain plug. Surprised to see that there was no aluminum crush washer. Waffled back and forth if I would use one anyway, and decided that I would add one for now and order a new drain plug for the next time. 

Couple observations. The engine undertray had 10 bolts with 2 different torx sizes. Besides the normal 8 on the front center & sides, there were 3 pretty big ones along the back. Also it was necessary to remove the upper engine cover to remove the filter. No big deal, but it seems like they could have added a molded in cut out for clearance instead. 

Used Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 5w-30 (VW spec. 504) Owners manual said 5w-30 , but underhood sticker states to use oil that is both 0w-30 & 504 compliant. Looks like Mobil 1ESP in 0W-30 oil does meet 504 spec.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could you provide pn or link for these metal drain plugs? Also what type of tool needed to remove these metal plugs?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I don't have the P/N for the plug. It was somewhat similar to the one on my 2012 CC. 

It is removed using either a T40 or T45 torx bit (cant remember exactly what one) and a ratchet.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did you jack up your car and keep jack stands?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> Where did you jack up your car and keep jack stands?


An oil change would be on ramps, not jacks.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

pistols07 said:


> Where did you jack up your car and keep jack stands?


Jacked up using a floor jack and adaptor at the LF normal jacking point under the front fender. I did not use jackstands


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Mine had crush washer and I replaced it with a new one. The drian plug is painted and the washer looks like a flange on the nut - at least on mine, so not immediately obvious that a washer was present.

I obtained the drain plug from the dealer - the plastic one that VW parts catalogue shows for the 2019 US Arteon, so either the parts catalogue is incorrect or two type might be fitted based upon VIN range. I also read somewhere that VW have started using plastic sump covers. 

Whatever next? A bit annoying...

I had 3 plastic water pumps fail on my 2010 passat, so not a bit fan of plastic!


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

SDArteon said:


> Mine had crush washer and I replaced it with a new one. The drian plug is painted and the washer looks like a flange on the nut - at least on mine, so not immediately obvious that a washer was present.
> 
> I obtained the drain plug from the dealer - the plastic one that VW parts catalogue shows for the 2019 US Arteon, so either the parts catalogue is incorrect or two type might be fitted based upon VIN range. I also read somewhere that VW have started using plastic sump covers.
> 
> ...


i ordered both the plastic style and hex style metal drain plugs. The washer for the metal style looks to be a bit round for a crush washer as the acura ones i am used to being flat. 

Do you know if our engines have the same plastic water pumps that are prone to failing? Or if we have some newly revised metal ones?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SDArteon said:


> ....Whatever next? A bit annoying...
> 
> I had 3 plastic water pumps fail on my 2010 passat, so not a bit fan of plastic!


Failed because they were plastic? Really? Maybe F1 should rethink using polymer suspension parts.....

The polymer sump on my 2016 Golf R works fine and will never be an issue for the entire life of the vehicle.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> i ordered both the plastic style and hex style metal drain plugs. The washer for the metal style looks to be a bit round for a crush washer as the acura ones i am used to being flat.
> 
> Do you know if our engines have the same plastic water pumps that are prone to failing? Or if we have some newly revised metal ones?


The rounded washer is a hollow part that would seal better than a hard flat washer. 

How do you know there is an issue with the polymer bodied water pump? Your backup data?


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Castrol Edge 5w30 A3/B4*

Is this oil ok / approved for the Arteon? ECS Tuning and Autohausaz have it listed as ok for our cars. I called Castrol and they said its VW 502 and 505 compliant. 


https://www.autohausaz.com/pn/13765...MItK_olqid5gIVVNyGCh2RHgfFEAQYCCABEgJ9nfD_BwE


----------



## agentphish (Mar 3, 2016)

pistols07 said:


> Is this oil ok / approved for the Arteon? ECS Tuning and Autohausaz have it listed as ok for our cars. I called Castrol and they said its VW 502 and 505 compliant.
> 
> 
> https://www.autohausaz.com/pn/13765...MItK_olqid5gIVVNyGCh2RHgfFEAQYCCABEgJ9nfD_BwE


If it's listed as compliant on the bottle, and thats what the manufacturer is telling you, and you have the sticker that says VW502.00 under your hood you're fine.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

My underhood sticker states 0w-30 AND VW 504 specification


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

randyvr6 said:


> Jacked up using a floor jack and adaptor at the LF normal jacking point under the front fender. I did not use jackstands


I always use ramps on my '01 Passat. Is there a reason that ramps can not be used on the Arteon?

(Well, actually, I usually use my oil extractor, but have the same question regarding ramps)

-Gary


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

attofarad said:


> I always use ramps on my '01 Passat. Is there a reason that ramps can not be used on the Arteon?
> 
> (Well, actually, I usually use my oil extractor, but have the same question regarding ramps)
> 
> -Gary


who said we are not able to use ramps on the arteon? I have ramps and plan on using for my first arteon oil change. Not sure why they wouldn't work?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

attofarad said:


> I always use ramps on my '01 Passat. Is there a reason that ramps can not be used on the Arteon?
> 
> (Well, actually, I usually use my oil extractor, but have the same question regarding ramps)
> 
> -Gary


I plan to use ramps and oil extractor, just like on my B6 Passat.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

beaumisbro said:


> I plan to use ramps and oil extractor, just like on my B6 Passat.


:screwy: why would you need ramps if you are using an oil extractor?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

beaumisbro said:


> I plan to use ramps and oil extractor, just like on my B6 Passat.


The filter change is from the top, not underside.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

pistols07 said:


> :screwy: why would you need ramps if you are using an oil extractor?


I don't know about the Arteon yet, but on the B5 Passat I remove the belly pan to clean up any oil that runs down when changing the filter.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

pistols07 said:


> :screwy: why would you need ramps if you are using an oil extractor?


speed writing fail on my part :laugh:. Ramps aren't needed for the oil change, I just use them to inspect the underside.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

attofarad said:


> I don't know about the Arteon yet, but on the B5 Passat I remove the belly pan to clean up any oil that runs down when changing the filter.


The 1.8T in the B5 has the filter mounted on the side, so I can see the need to clean up afterwards. B6 and Arteon 2.0Ts have top mount filter, so a lot less cleanup needed.:thumbup:

The B5 was my gateway to VW; I dearly miss mine :heart::heart:


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

pistols07 said:


> who said we are not able to use ramps on the arteon? I have ramps and plan on using for my first arteon oil change. Not sure why they wouldn't work?


Depending on the ramps you have the front clearance is pretty close. I use my ramps on the gentle slope of my driveway because of that. For serious stuff you can buy one of these:

https://www.quickjack.com/

just be careful to bleed out the air in both cylinders before use.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

beaumisbro said:


> .....B6 and Arteon 2.0Ts have top mount filter, so a lot less cleanup needed..../QUOTE]
> 
> Make that zero cleanup as the filter is mounted end up and is completely drained of oil when removed.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

randyvr6 said:


> My underhood sticker states 0w-30 AND VW 504 specification



Same as mine. The Mobil site lists both Mobil1 ESP 0w30 and ESP 5w30 as meeting VW504, but at least the 0w30 (only one I've seen) has no manufacturer acceptance listed on the bottle whatsoever. They give a Sulfated Ash specification for the 5w30 on their web site, but say nothing about it for the 0w30.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

randyvr6 said:


> Ok, Just finished doing it. 6800 miles



How many quarts?

thanks, Gary


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

attofarad said:


> How many quarts?....


:screwy: Enough to fill the sump.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Updated list of approved oils from a few months ago that I found yesterday. 

You have to go down several pages before the VW Spec. 504 are listed. Mobil 1 ESP 0w-30 is on there. I was able to buy a dozen quarts of Pennzoil Platinum Euro LX 0w-30 at Autozone last week for only $2 quart on clearance :laugh:

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165535-0001.pdf


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

attofarad said:


> How many quarts?
> 
> thanks, Gary


Just under 6


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Underhood sticker states *"must meet VW Spec. 504 AND be 0w-30 weight"*


Here is the latest list of approved oils. The VW 504 are several pages down the list



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165535-0001.pdf


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

randyvr6 said:


> Updated list of approved oils from a few months ago that I found yesterday.
> 
> You have to go down several pages before the VW Spec. 504 are listed. Mobil 1 ESP 0w-30 is on there. I was able to buy a dozen quarts of Pennzoil Platinum Euro LX 0w-30 at Autozone last week for only $2 quart on clearance :laugh:
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165535-0001.pdf


We can also use 502. 0w30 or 5w30.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

randyvr6 said:


> Underhood sticker states *"must meet VW Spec. 504 AND be 0w-30 weight"*
> 
> 
> Here is the latest list of approved oils. The VW 504 are several pages down the list
> ...


Owner's manual states 502 or 504. And 0w30 and 5w30.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

pistols07 said:


> Owner's manual states 502 or 504. And 0w30 and 5w30.


I'm going to follow the sticker under the hood which is quite specific regarding VW Spec. 504 & 0w-30 oils


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

randyvr6 said:


> I'm going to follow the sticker under the hood which is quite specific regarding VW Spec. 504 & 0w-30 oils


I was at the dealer today, and the parts guy said that they have been using Castrol ( I'm expecting the Edge Professional LL III, https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/edge-professional-long-life-full-synthetic-engine-oil-0w-30-1-quart/ge525451qdsp-space-~oe/), but are going to Mobil 1 0w-30 that meets spec 504. I asked which Mobil 1 flavor, and he said the one that lists 504 on the bottle -- which I have not seen any. The ESP flavor is on the VW/Audi list, and on the Mobil 1 online datasheet, but no manufacturer in mentioned on the ESP 0w-30 bottle -- just ACEA C3.

I checked whether my Rhino Ramps will work, and they will not go under the front end, by maybe 1/4" or more. Not sure whether the plastic piece that sticks down in front of the wheel would clear, even if the front end did. The dealer did a bunch of stuff under there this week (replaced steering rack for an error code), so I want to get under and see whether stuff got re-attached correctly.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

attofarad said:


> .....I checked whether my Rhino Ramps will work, and they will not go under the front end, by maybe 1/4" or more. Not sure whether the plastic piece that sticks down in front of the wheel would clear, even if the front end did. The dealer did a bunch of stuff under there this week (replaced steering rack for an error code), so I want to get under and see whether stuff got re-attached correctly.


Seems using a short piece of 2x4 or 2x6 would be all you would need to get on the ramp without touching.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

attofarad said:


> I was at the dealer today, and the parts guy said that they have been using Castrol ( I'm expecting the Edge Professional LL III, https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/edge-professional-long-life-full-synthetic-engine-oil-0w-30-1-quart/ge525451qdsp-space-~oe/), but are going to Mobil 1 0w-30 that meets spec 504. I asked which Mobil 1 flavor, and he said the one that lists 504 on the bottle -- which I have not seen any. The ESP flavor is on the VW/Audi list, and on the Mobil 1 online datasheet, but no manufacturer in mentioned on the ESP 0w-30 bottle -- just ACEA C3.
> 
> I checked whether my Rhino Ramps will work, and they will not go under the front end, by maybe 1/4" or more. Not sure whether the plastic piece that sticks down in front of the wheel would clear, even if the front end did. The dealer did a bunch of stuff under there this week (replaced steering rack for an error code), so I want to get under and see whether stuff got re-attached correctly.


Rhino ramps won't work? I was planning on using them for my upcoming oil change...


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=504861

Looks like VW is finally streamlining oils, one oil for all makes 504/502/507 compliant.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

^^^ Would placing some plywood, in front of ramps, helping the car up to the ramp, work?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> ^^^ Would placing some plywood, in front of ramps, helping the car up to the ramp, work?


It would if the owner had a brain.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

knedrgr said:


> ^^^ Would placing some plywood, in front of ramps, helping the car up to the ramp, work?


Probably. I will try that when my back feels better.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

well i discovered if pull the front tires over the step going into the garage from the driveway that gives just enough room for the rhino ramps to fit underneath without rubbing.

Also I just received pennzoil platinum euro lx 0w30 which is vw 504 compliant. Decent oil?


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm due for my first year service soon .. I bought my car in November 2019 so technically I don't have to do it until November but I am trying to get prepared way earlier.

I only have something like 2,410 miles on my car currently, and even if I wait until November I think it will still be less than 3,000 miles.

I have a few questions:

1. Does the first year service consist of just an oil change / inspection?

2. Do I have to tell the VW dealer which oil to use or will they know?

3. Weird question: Is it possible for me to stay in the car while they do the oil change? I would actually prefer that no one enters the car at all


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

buffym said:


> I'm due for my first year service soon .. I bought my car in November 2019 so technically I don't have to do it until November but I am trying to get prepared way earlier.
> 
> I only have something like 2,410 miles on my car currently, and even if I wait until November I think it will still be less than 3,000 miles.
> 
> ...



on 1., I would assume they follow the official VW checklist for 1st year of service. They should know about the Oil spec, VW 504 oil, but its always worth asking. They will put the car on the lift, so I wouldn’t want to be in it while they did that... but they won’t let you near it anyway, for liability reasons. So, basically you have to trust them or do it yourself. I think the basic schedule stuff it pretty low risk, but if you are like me, I check under the car before I drive off for any signs of an oil leak... not to be confused by A/C water


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

buffym said:


> I'm due for my first year service soon .. I bought my car in November 2019 so technically I don't have to do it until November but I am trying to get prepared way earlier. I only have something like 2,410 miles on my car currently, and even if I wait until November I think it will still be less than 3,000 miles. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Does the first year service consist of just an oil change / inspection?
> 2. Do I have to tell the VW dealer which oil to use or will they know?
> 3. Weird question: Is it possible for me to stay in the car while they do the oil change? I would actually prefer that no one enters the car at all


1. I just had first prepaid change done last week and they replaced the oil (synthetic 0W30), oil filter and oil plug gasket. They also did a "multi point inspection" as part of the service. I had informed them the sunroof made a terrible noise upon opening if it had not been used for a month or more, so the lubricated it at no charge. The multipoint inspection included bulbs and lights, wiper spray and level, windshield, upholstery, emergency brake operation, horn operation, battery terminals and cables, battery condition, fluid levels, belts, cooling system, shocks and suspension, steering gear box, boots, linkage ball joints, dust covers, muffler/exhaust, motor mount, drive shaft and boots, CV boots, U-joints, tire wear and brake linings.

2. They'll use their synthetic oil.

3. Unlikely. For insurance purposes, people generally are not allowed in the shop unless escorted for a brief time to see any issue on a vehicle. My dealer had emptied out its show room and had chairs spaced apart, along with requirement for masks. Oh, and free coffee.  Total time was about an hour and a half.


----------

